# mes sms ne partent pas si dictés par siri



## yabr (10 Octobre 2019)

bjr
tout est dans le titre...le probleme est il connu??
une fois le message dicté à siri,il me repond...d'accord,j'envoie ceci....et puis plus rien; le sms ne part pas.....
merci si vous avez la soluce


----------



## fousfous (10 Octobre 2019)

Il suffit juste de baisser son poignet et le message sera envoyé quelques secondes plus tard, il ne faut pas relever tout de suite son poignet sinon la Watch interprète ça comme une annulation.


----------



## yabr (10 Octobre 2019)

mais oui mais j'ai désactivé "lever le poignet"  sur ma watch....
de temps a autres quand je parlais en public ,elle se mettait à me répondre un peu n'importe quoi...et la situation etait assez ridicule

dans le cas present,elle n'envoie pas le sms,lorsqu'apres avoir dit siri,peux tu envoyer un sms à untel(e)


----------



## fousfous (10 Octobre 2019)

Ah bah si tu as désactiver le lever de poignée peut-être ça fait bugguer la fonction.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Octobre 2019)

fousfous a dit:


> Ah bah si tu as désactiver le lever de poignée peut-être ça fait bugguer la fonction.



A tester en effet


----------



## yabr (10 Octobre 2019)

fousfous a dit:


> Ah bah si tu as désactiver le lever de poignée peut-être ça fait bugguer la fonction.


  je ne vois pas pq....siRI fonctionne selon deux modes...dis siri et lever de poignet..
normalement,je devrais pouvoir envoyer des sms via siri...


----------



## fousfous (10 Octobre 2019)

yabr a dit:


> je ne vois pas pq....siRI fonctionne selon deux modes...dis siri et lever de poignet..
> normalement,je devrais pouvoir envoyer des sms via siri...


Le problème c'est que l'envois des messages est conditionné au fait de baisser le bras. Donc si tu as désactivé ça Siri attend désespérément le signal pour envoyer et qui n'arrive pas.


----------



## yabr (10 Octobre 2019)

fousfous a dit:


> Le problème c'est que l'envois des messages est conditionné au fait de baisser le bras. Donc si tu as désactivé ça Siri attend désespérément le signal pour envoyer et qui n'arrive pas.


ben je ne savais pas....du coup je vais tester.....


----------



## yabr (10 Octobre 2019)

essayé -->ça ne change rien du tout....
sur mon aw3 j'avais aussi desactivé le lever de poignet ,et ça marchait tres bien


----------



## Jura39 (10 Octobre 2019)

Marche très bien sur ma série 4


----------



## yabr (10 Octobre 2019)

oui,je me doute...je ne comprends pas...


----------



## yabr (10 Octobre 2019)

si levé de poignet non activé,ça ne fonctionne pas??


----------

